# Do You Even Sub-Ohm BRO



## soofee

Was bored at work so i decided to do this...think it will fit ??

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Nite

Why does it look like you coiled a welding stick?


----------



## soofee

@Nite lol boredom at work forced me to bru...


----------



## Nite

Haha I would say fire it up to see what happens, you know, for science, but please don't listen to me


----------



## soofee

Need a 24V 102 A.H battery...more poweeeeeerrrrrrrr


----------



## Blu_Marlin

soofee said:


> Was bored at work so i decided to do this...think it will fit ??
> View attachment 43020
> View attachment 43021


I`ve seen the perfect atty for those coils....BRB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

There you go, Fat Boy 46mm RDA. Now to find yourself a mod....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

LOL I suggest goggles on that test ..."for science"


----------



## soofee

LOL @Blu_Marlin a 46650 Mod...maybe i should machine one hmmmmm....


----------



## Mark121m

soofee said:


> Was bored at work so i decided to do this...think it will fit ??
> View attachment 43020
> View attachment 43021


Wow
Looks insane

Maybe it can fit hahaha

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spikester

Something like this might work...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Spikester said:


> Something like this might work...
> View attachment 67934


How the hell do you keep 24 batteries married lol


----------



## Spikester

Well considering they are running in parallel, if that mod was running Samsung q30s it would have a total of 72000mah so it should last forever and a day...

If it was in series it would have 100.8v.... at full charge...


----------



## Herco

soofee said:


> Was bored at work so i decided to do this...think it will fit ??
> View attachment 43020
> View attachment 43021



Big coils like that could actually make a nice wall decoration in a vape shop...

Well, a lot bigger.


----------



## boxerulez

soofee said:


> Was bored at work so i decided to do this...think it will fit ??
> View attachment 43020
> View attachment 43021


WELL WELL

use the arc welder, wick it with some rags and soak it with dolly vardon.

Lets see the clouds.


----------



## zadiac

Kalashnikov said:


> How the hell do you keep 24 batteries married lol



Good councilling?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------

